# So you want to be a Charter Boat Captain.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Unless you have plenty of money to start with, you are looking at a seriously labor intensive, time consuming, low paying, super expensive PITA. (If you don't know what a PITA is, the first letter is for Pain.)

Sure, you catch more fish than any of the charter boats when you have several of your damn near expert friends aboard. 
Now, think about the absolutely worst fishermen you have ever had on your boat then multiply him by 6. Take these same 6 guys and have 3 or 4 of them P!$$ wallowing drunk and the other 2 or 3 belligerent and loudmouthed. Add to that, 6 foot head seas when you are running 40 miles out. Lay down the riggers and start trolling in the troughs. Probably all 6 of them will be puking in 5 minutes.

At least half of them will puke in the salon and a couple will only make halfassed attempts at hitting the head. If you are lucky, one might puke over the stern.

OK, you get a hook up on a serious fish. If you have a good deckie he'll get to the rod first and give it to the angler passed out in the chair. If you get lucky and whip the fish (Let's say it is a 60# Wahoo) you will have 5 somewhat ambulatory jerks in the deckie's way and a very slick, badassed fish on the deck. Heaven help the drunks. 

I can think of a several things that could happen and not all of them good. (Do you have your insurance agent on speed dial?) 

Seriously, the life of a charter boat captain looks like fun and for some, it is a hoot. One thing you can take to the bank: Any job on the water is 3X as hard as a similar job on the hill. 

And I haven't even mentioned the health and safety hazards. 

Of course, I am 75 and my hands shouldn't look like the hands of a 16 year old girl. In reality, now days my hands look like they have worn out at least 3 bodies and feel even worse when I've been out fishing all day.

I decided I'd come out of retirement and do a few small boat, near shore charters a few years back. This was in an 18' boat. When some of my old clients found out I was chartering again I was swamped. I'd planned on 2 charters per week--max. It is hard to turn down old friends so I 'bout killed myself. I lasted 9 months and managed to get hooked 11 times (at least) in that time. Luckily, most were with Sabiki rigs but once was with a 20/0 Mustad circle hook. That one hurt.

I started out to make this a "Worst case scenario" in an effort to enlighten you but it can get worse. Next problem, a blown engine. Expensive with lots of money going out and none coming in. If you are lucky, you can get somebody to run any charter you have booked while you are down. Now, Parts back ordered. And the beat goes on.

Not to rain on your parade or nothin'.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

These are getting good.


----------



## capt happy (Feb 24, 2015)

I was a construction worker for many years and have had many off days and by off I mean 
Days where hands hurt /cut. things fall on your toes ....slits from knives splinters and by all means the knocks in th head with ?.....can't remember for some strange reason . Always dreamed about being a charter capt . And seeing the smiles on a person's face . But dealing with all the things a capt ha to deal with ......I think I'm going to go out to the shed and hit my thumb with a hammer and be thankful I was a carpenter .......thanks for the story it made my day sir .


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I had to help the captain with clean up after trips. Many times fish guts looked good compared to the throw up from seasickness. Once I took a treble hook out of a guy's shoulder and it made me queasy to get the 2 parts of the hook out. Buy a new boat, pay for insurance and doc fee, and you have to leave the dock to make those payments even if you have the worst hangover ever. This is not always a glamorous occupation. I would not want to talk anyone out of it, but eyes should be wide open going into it.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks CaptKen! Better to have a dream and dream it than live a nightmare. I believe most small businesses of any kind fail due to lack of capital, lack of a business plan, and ongoing lack of business management. Charter businesses are no different.

The happiest captains I see around Orange Beach are taking folks to see dolphins at 15 bucks a head x 20 x 4 trips a day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hjorgan said:


> Thanks CaptKen! Better to have a dream and dream it than live a nightmare. I believe most small businesses of any kind fail due to lack of capital, lack of a business plan, and ongoing lack of business management. Charter businesses are no different.
> 
> The happiest captains I see around Orange Beach are taking folks to see dolphins at 15 bucks a head x 20 x 4 trips a day.


This is a sweet gig, right here.... lol


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I can say this about my years in this trade. If you're not willing to work like a borrowed mule, you'll never make it.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Realtor said:


> This is a sweet gig, right here.... lol


 
What he said.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

After 24 years in business, I learned you BETTER have a lot of patience with stupid people !


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

On one of my very first charters, I took a minute to explain what we would be doing and how they should fight a fish in heavy current, etc. When I finished, I asked if anyone had a question.

"Uh, which way do I turn the handles to make the line come in?"


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

I ran a Charter two week ago of Japanese guys who had never fished before and could not speak a lick of English. Long Day!!!!!


----------



## dsj1000 (Jan 21, 2016)

Floorman1 - they did pay well for your pain, right?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*This reply made writing the original blurb worth the effort.*

*Better to have a dream and dream it than live a nightmare.*

This isn't half bad either. I'd heard it before but not in the last 40 years.

*If you're not willing to work like a borrowed mule, you'll never make it.*

Sometimes, though, it is a lot of fun when you have a good party.

I had just finished changing the oil on Capt. Art Cox's boat when Capt. Chubby Destin's wife came jogging up. (Capt. Art had gone somewhere and I was running his charters on his boat--this was before I could afford a boat.) She asked if I could run a 1/2 day charter with a VIP. (everybody else was out fishing.) Darn straight because my rent was due. My deckie at the time was Gene Miller. (RIP Gene) Anyhow, the VIP was Luciano Pavarotti. They didn't want to keep any fish, just bend the rods. I took them Bonita fishing and managed to catch a Sailfish, my first on a 1/2 day inshore trip. Great charter with a fantastic tip. They even mounted the Sailfish which equaled another nice chunk of cash. A few days later I had Johnny Paycheck. Not fun.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

I carried Charlie Daniels a few years ago he was a blast to fish with


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mark Collins I just want to ride with you for a couple weeks and take some crappie lessons..
I don't know how on earth you guys can catch perch year round. Amazes me. I'd be happy if I had one decent trip.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Mark Collins I just want to ride with you for a couple weeks and take some crappie lessons..
> I don't know how on earth you guys can catch perch year round. Amazes me. I'd be happy if I had one decent trip.


I,ll be happy to help you anyway I can ! You just have to figure out where they live at different times of year, they have to eat all year long ! And every body of water has its own personality !


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Mark Collins said:


> I,ll be happy to help you anyway I can ! You just have to figure out where they live at different times of year, they have to eat all year long ! And every body of water has its own personality !


Thanks Captain. They've been kicking my butt.


----------



## MixMasterMike (Jul 5, 2016)

Brant Preacher put a video on FB about having additional streams of income based off his chartering business. Was very interesting and quite impressive.


----------

